# season ending injuries



## scotty860 (Sep 18, 2010)

Last fri I was riding coming up to a young skier making bad turns. I wend to take a wide turn to pass him and hit a mound of built up snow and ate shit hard. I wiped out so hard I laserated my spleen in 3 places. Now my season is over wtf......


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sounds like you too were riding a bit outside of your ability to handle the given terrain and obstacles at that moment. Usually the price isn't so steep. Welcome to the Slam Section...


----------



## scotty860 (Sep 18, 2010)

I was not riding outside of my ability I was on a green trail . I never hit a jump before nor had any intention to. I was surprised. Witth the recent snowfall a mound had formed. I have riden that trail over twenty times before the incident with no issues even in icy conditons this yr


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not saying you can't ride, just saying for that particular situation. Regardless it sucks.

Funny, it seems like a lot of people get jacked on beginner runs. A good reason to stay away from them imo...


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

A friend had a similar crash last year on the main green trail. Hes an experienced rider, but add a backpack and a quick glance back to make sure everyone was following and in a second he sideways scorpioned and tore some internal lining. I can't remember what it was but I believe it had something to do with the spleen. The unexpected tend to get people quite a bit. Sorry about your injury, hope you make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Mmm, cut killclimbz some slack.... he rides BC all the time and sometimes forgets that there isn't always a pillowy mound of soft snow waiting to catch you when you make a mistake :laugh:.

He probably also can't remember the last time he was on a run that wasn't 50+ yards wide


----------

